# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  سيرة الرسول الكريم

## تأبط بودره

*Prophet Muhammad* 

*تم تدشين موقع لسيرة الرسول الكريم -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بعشر لغات..* 
*سيتم اضافة المزيد من اللغات قريبا بإذن الله*  
*http://www.islamway.com/mohammad/* 
** 

*«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»* 
*وهذا موقع كتاب يسرد سيره الرسول ويوضح الاسلام* 
** 
*للغه الأنجليزيه English*
*http://www.islam-guide.com* 
*للغه الفرنسيه French* 
*http://www.islam-guide.com/fr* 
*للغه الأيطاليه Italy*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/it* 
*للغه الأسبانيه Spanish*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/es* 
*للغه الصينيه China*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/cs/* 
*للغه اليابانيه Japan*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/jp/* 
*للغه الالمانيه Germany*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/de/* 
*موقع الكتاب على الانترنت هو :*
*http://www.islam-guide.com* 
*http://www.i-g.org* 
*وهذا الكتاب على هيئة بي دي اف بشكل الكتاب الاصلي :*
*http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf* 


**

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي تأبط على الطرح موفق الى كل خير

----------


## ابو النجوم

*مشكوووووور موقع رائع تسلم حبيبي*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*لحن الخلود*
 *teeka400* 


*لا عدمنا هالتواجد
تسلمون من الشر والكدر*

----------

